# How does one replace plastic on laptop?



## iworld (Nov 25, 2005)

Hey,

So I recently cracked the plastic part of the laptop around my keyboard. I want to just replace that area. Where would I buy a replacement part for my 14.1" DV2828CA laptop?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The only place I can imagine finding it would be the manufacturer. You might shop around on eBay for someone that's parting out a dead laptop, but that's a longshot.

I'd try repairing the one you have.


----------



## iworld (Nov 25, 2005)

There is a half-an-inch crack next to the touchpad. What would I use to repair it? What kind of paint can use? I don't mind if the dent is still there, but I much prefer to get the color in the dent back.

There is a seller on ebay selling the base part for $35 (a lot of money for a half-an-inch dent). How would I see how much I can get it from the manufacturer (hp).


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I can assure you that buying from HP will cost more than the eBay one!

I'd probably epoxy it on the underside and touch it up the best I could. If you want it perfect, I suggest you buy that one on eBay, you won't get it cheaper from HP, of that I am certain!


----------



## iworld (Nov 25, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> I can assure you that buying from HP will cost more than the eBay one!
> 
> I'd probably epoxy it on the underside and touch it up the best I could. If you want it perfect, I suggest you buy that one on eBay, you won't get it cheaper from HP, of that I am certain!


Hey, whats epoxy?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epoxy


----------



## rob.rice (Apr 18, 2006)

I rebuilt the hinges on an ibm think pad with epoxy and polyester tape rope 
no it's not pretty but I can still use the computer 

one tip I can give you is that saran wrap dose not stick to epxoy
so you can use it to smooth out the epoxy and peel it off
after the epoxy hardens the backing paper that labels comes on works much better 
jb weld works better than epoxy be cause until it hardens it can be cleaned off with water

or you could get some of the exact plastic as the computer 
case heat up a butter knife and weld the crack

what ever you do 
be careful if you do end up replacing that part of the case you could end up braking
the good parts getting the broken part off


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I rebuilt the hinges on two laptops here with JB Weld, great stuff.  I keep an eye on the newer laptops now, and when I see screws getting loose, I make sure to use some Loctite and secure it before it breaks the plastic. My wife wasn't as careful...


----------

